# favorite shot pics



## brandon78 (Apr 5, 2006)

any of you all have some pics of your favorite shot in 3d??? i like to see all the different layouts of courses and it gets me excited for the next tournament


----------



## brandon78 (Apr 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

this is one of a homemade duck we had at our last shoot:


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

and one that gets LOTS of complaints. in fact we havent used this shot for about 2 years, because people always complain about it. i think its cool:


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

he are 2 from our last shoot.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

the fish is pretty cool.


----------



## DJR (Feb 4, 2005)

I would hate to miss that duck!!!


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

how about this one.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

DJR said:


> I would hate to miss that duck!!!


i would rather miss the duck, than this one:


----------



## brandon78 (Apr 5, 2006)

cool pictures, i far away was that duck target?


----------



## brandon78 (Apr 5, 2006)

lol typo it was supposed to be

"how far"



brandon78 said:


> cool pictures, i far away was that duck target?


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

brandon78 said:


> cool pictures, i far away was that duck target?


the duck was at 22 yards and slightly downhill. 

any more pics???


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Love the duck!


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Another Gator shot.


----------



## DJR (Feb 4, 2005)

I dont have a pic but 10 ringed a 101 yard elk.


----------



## cowboy3 (Feb 22, 2007)

3dbowhunter said:


> how about this one.


thats neat!


----------



## gobblerslayer (Dec 10, 2005)

*Rinehart Cobra*

Here's a Rinehart green cobra about 35 yards set back in the jungle of Okinawa Japan. It is just left of the concrete water tower. The only thing you could see is the white spots on his cape.


----------



## gobblerslayer (Dec 10, 2005)

*Rinehart Frog*

Here's a pic of a Rinehart orange frog. It was a 50 yard uphill shot and was our shot of the day one week. The pic was taken from the stake and the only shot you had was to shoot through the hole in the trees.


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

man, 50 yds at a frog? how big is the 10 ring on that and the cobra? them marines must be pretty good w/bows too??


----------



## gobblerslayer (Dec 10, 2005)

We can hold our own!!! :icon_salut:


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

*OZ pics*

Here are a couple from one our club 3D days

38yd feeding deer at a bend in creek










32yd gator slight downhill across creek


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

I think I may have posted this one before but here it is again anyway

40yd grizzily tunnel shot


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

One of my favorites from my course.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

And another ...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

A little intimidating ...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

My favorite target though is the bedded buck! :thumb:


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

I really enjoy setting up and shooting of coarse the feeding deer.


----------



## OLE MAN (Dec 25, 2005)

*Accross the pond!!!*

Here is one from a local 3D shoot that I attend!!
I find it challenging to shoot 68 yards accross a pond at an Elk. It just seems to add a little spice to the 3D shoot!!!!!

OLE MAN:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

OLE MAN said:


> Here is one from a local 3D shoot that I attend!!
> I find it challenging to shoot 68 yards accross a pond at an Elk. It just seems to add a little spice to the 3D shoot!!!!!
> 
> OLE MAN:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


Nice! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

man all of these water shots. Gonna need to save some "water" arrows like I used to save water balls in golf :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*110 yard elk*

Tough shot anytime.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Tough shot anytime.



 


I bet Pete could nail it with an X-Force with the target running in high winds everytime.


----------



## elkkiller#4 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats top pin for a x-force.lol

That elk across the pond is awesome, bet theres not to many 11s on it.


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow, those Elk shots look tuff but would be great fun to shoot!!


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

My favorite shot was at scottish champs this year was one of the shoots was a sheep going up a hill with a sheep coming down the hill


----------



## Buzzkill (Aug 8, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> My favorite target though is the bedded buck! :thumb:


We have a bedded buck on our course. A lady shooter was going through the course and came up on the bedded buck and saw a bedded doe about 5 yards in front of the buck so she decided to shoot the closer target. She drew on the doe and settled her pins....then the doe stood up....


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

lovely shots, I set out our field course and the best shots are the ones that get the most complaints/broken arrows! ha ha lovely sneeky examples of good shots, would post some of ours but have not got any photo's will take some next time I go.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice pic's thus far. I will try to get some from a future shoot around the Cincinnati area. ...that is if the thread is still running.:wink:


----------



## OLE MAN (Dec 25, 2005)

*3D Target*

Here is another one!!Had to shoot from kneeling position. Limbs were in shooting lanes no matter what you tried to do, if you wanted a ten shot!!!!! This is what makes it so much FUN FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ATTACH]253820[/ATTACH]








Moved over with camera to get a better picture of the javelina!
THE OLE MAN


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

*110 yard elk*

Was the 110 yard elk a par 2, or a par 3??


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

ahah i like that idea, we need pars in archery.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't have a pin for a shot past 50.


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't have the Pic but we had a rabbit target. You know the one that is the tree rat on one side and the rabbit on the other. From a 20 foot platform and I shoot it for 53 yards and in cross wind and hit it in the foot just under the belly. So it had to be 54 or 54 and1/2 yards. One heck of a shot. LOVED IT


----------

